# Transform a 1/350 Trumpeter WWII carrier to CV-6



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I am looking to convert a Trumpeter 1/350 WWII carrier into the USS Enterprise CV-6. I think the best candidate is the Hornet, since they are of the same class.

However, as far as I know, Trumpeter do not have plans to make the CV-6, even though they already made the Essex, The Lexington and the Hornet. Does anybody know about any after-market kit to make the works?

Is funny that there is the 1/350 USS Enterprise, but is the CVN-65. And I am looking to have a diorama with the two Big E's at the same scale.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or help.

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The CV-6 _Enterprise_ was only the most decorated ship of WWII. No one could _possibly_ want a detailed replica of _that_! 

I've been hoping for the same thing. I can't believe that Trumpeter has so far failed to deliver the goods. The only 1/350 kits out there that I know of are the Blue Water and Yankee Model Works resin kits, which are quite expensive compared to the Trumpeter line.

Here is a link to a modeler who has done his own CV-6 conversion of the Trumpeter _Hornet_:

http://hsfeatures.com/features04/enterpriserc_1.htm


Good luck!


----------

